

Protect your computer against cats ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is response to the comment in the HN item

    
    
        "Ask HN: How to make something awesome out of Motion Detection"

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=423865>)

in which someone said that they wanted an auto nuke launcher to take out the
cat when it walked on the keyboard.

~~~
pmjordan
The sound samples are way more amusing than a launcher:
[http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/example-of-sounds-that-
anno...](http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/example-of-sounds-that-annoy-
cats.html)

------
socalsam
Is this a real product?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I only know as much as is there - it's not mine, I just remembered seeing it
and thought it was cool.

